# per quattro soldi



## Malaia

Ciao!, tenía entendido que "soldi" significaba dinero, pero he escuchado en una película (otra de Benigni) esta frase*:"te lo compro io per quattro soldi" *
¿Cómo se puede comprar algo con 4 dineros?


----------



## mtymx

*N*o será  como dicen en inglés? *E*jemplo: $10 bucks (creo que se escribe asi)

*P*or ejemplo en donde vivo, algunas personas dicen: $4 bolas, o $100 varos, etc. en lugar de decir pesos


----------



## Malaia

Por favor...en italiano o español.


----------



## kolya97

Quiere decir "por una cantidad insignificante de dinero". En Venezuela decimos "por cuatro lochas".


----------



## Malaia

Es decir, por cuatro duros o cuatro liras. O cuatro euros.


----------



## irene.acler

Exactamente, Malaia.


----------



## traduttrice

Se dice "dos mangos" en Argentina


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo diría: *por cuatro duros*, como ya has dicho antes, Malaia.


----------



## heidita

En su momento y aún hoy en día se dice: *por cuatro perras* en español.



> *perra*
> *~ chica.*
> *1. f. coloq. Moneda española de cobre o aluminio que valía cinco céntimos de peseta.*
> *~** gorda, *o*~** grande.*
> *1. *f. coloq. Moneda española de cobre o aluminio que valía diez céntimos de peseta


 
Una frase de ejemplo:


> que tiene la mala costumbre de vender su alma al diablo por cuatro perras gordas


----------



## Neuromante

En esta frase me parece más apropiado "Cuatro perras" que "Cuatro duros"; tiene más sentido de calderilla


----------



## sabrinita85

No sé por qué pero yo no lo he oído nunca "por cuatro perras", pero a menudo he oído "por cuatro duros".


----------



## Neuromante

Quizás la zona donde has estado, o la edad...
De todos modos no se suele usar en los mismos contextos.

Un duro eran 5 pesetas (Casi 3 céntimos) mientras que una perra sería.... mucho menos

Además, en ralidad el duro era una unidad monetaria "ofisiosa" y "Cuatro perras" solo una expresión. Me refiero a los últimos treinta años de la peseta. Sustituía a la cantidad correspondiente en pesetas  en cantidades pequeñas, y a partir de diez duros para los múltiplos de cinco, después de cien....

Esto, claro está, es aproximativo; dependía de cada persona.


----------



## sabrinita85

Entiendo 

En todo caso me hace mucha gracia "por cuatro perras"...


----------



## Malaia

Jejeje..lo de las perras es porque en tiempo de Franco asì se llamaban a cierta moneda. Yo no la conozco y no consigo acordarme de su equivalente en pesetas, pero como yo soy de la època del "duro=5 pesetas"...jejeje.


----------



## Neuromante

Franco no.
Es anterior, de principios del novecientos
El duro SÍ es de tiempos de Franco, de principios los años cincuenta como muy reciente.


----------



## Malaia

Neuromante said:


> Franco no.
> Es anterior, de principios del novecientos
> El duro SÍ es de tiempos de Franco, de principios los años cincuenta como muy reciente.


 
Tienes razón.....cierto..era de la època de Alfonso XII...o XIII, pero ¿era un mote o en realidad era su nombre oficial?


----------

